# So... Can I keep 4 does in a 10 gallon?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Originally when I decided to get 6 does from Erica it was so that eventually I could split them into 10 gallons with 3 in each. After getting them I realized that 2 of the does are a lot smaller then the other 4, so that is how I split everyone. Now I'm worried about the 4. Do you think it's too cramped for them? I have a few tubes, toys and houses in there to give them multiple hiding spots, but I'm still concerned. I had a third 10 gallon, but it wasn't as nice. I loaned it to my mom for a salamander my brother caught. So I was thinking of dividing them into groups of 2, but now that's out the window. I am changing the tanks once I week and that seems sufficient to keep the tank smelling fresh. I'm mostly worried about space and territory. No one is squabbling yet and I'd like to keep it that way.

Oh, and about the exercise wheels... Do mice even like those? None of my mice will use them. They're about 6 weeks and so far no one will even climb up in them. My wheels look like this...










I know someone said this wheel would be too small, but right now it seems plenty big. My mice are still really small.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You should check with Erica about whether or not the mice were used to a differnet type of wheel. All my mice love their wheels but they are the metal ones that have a metal stand and a metal mesh running surface. I think 4 does that are used to living together won't mind sharing a 10 gallon...some breeders even keep more. I would be concerned about their excersize though if they don't use a wheel because they don't have much room to roam. You can also buy one of those 10 gallon cage top extentions that double the living space. Mice love those because they can climb up to another level and hang out...you can get them hamocks to sleep in...the cages are wire tops that snap on the top of a 10 gallon tank so that makes it fun to buy accessories and toys that can clip to the wire. Most pet stores would know what you were asking for.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I think 4 does is considered the max number per 10g tank that most reputable breeders and keepers would ever suggest. I've heard time and time again from breeders and owners that they keep up to 4 in that size.

Some extremists will tell you no more than 2 and other (definitely worse) extremists say 6 or 8 can fit in a 10g tank simply because it has plenty of toys and things to do... that makes no sense considering the more stuff in the tank, the less space it has for the mice to move and walk.

Anyway, if you keep the cage cleaned out regularly and the mice are healthy and happy then there is no problem.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reasurrance.  They are such tiny little things, it makes sense they would be okay. I just wasn't sure if they would need more territory.

They do run around a lot. Not on the wheel, but around the tank. I have an egg carton they run all over. They love climbing in and out, in and out. Plus at night I can hear them clear across the house running circles around their tank. In the morning everything is turned outside down. :lol: I heard the wire wheels were no good. Can you post pics of the ones you like? I've been trying to get them to go in the exercise ball that rolls around the house, but they don't want to go in it. Is that pretty typical for mice? My dwarf hamsters always LOVED them.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, the mice will just pee in those balls. Waste of money.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

My girls prefer the flying saucer wheels. They will use the usual type but normally only when the saucers are being cleaned!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The best wheels I've found are solid plastic. I tried the Silent Spinner type but my meeces learned how to take them apart and turn them into nestbowls. The other solid kind has a running surface with very shallow tread, and a solid back.

I keep almost all my does in group tanks, ranked by relationship, age, or size. I have related does up to about 8 or 10 in a ten gallon tank. with unrelated does, I usually only allow 5 or 6 in a tank unless they are very young. I may place weanlings from a couple of litters together, and keep the group together as they age and move into a larger tank. Doing this with young does usually ensures harmony in the group. The mother of the babies is then placed back with her group, if possible. Bred does can be very territorial, so that's something to consider. There are ways to 'ease' things, but that's a little OT.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Got any pictures of that wheel Moustress? Or know where you got it?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You added the picture later, you sneaky little sneak, you...

Yeah, that's the kind I use, even looks like the same size. It's much too big for little mousies, but perfect for them when they get to a couple of months or thereabouts. I avoid giving wheels to very young meeces as they have just a particle of brain, and can end up taking an impromptu flying lesson which can end on a hard surface, and result in a hurt mousie. Or dead. I've seen it happen.

Meeces are very creative when it comes to finding ways to die or get injured.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Good thought. Wheel coming out. They seem to like to run around in the various tubes and houses they have. That will have to do for now.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use solid plastic for my mamates and spiny mice


----------

